# Has anyone been able to get into DIAG mode?



## deflon

I am trying to put this phone on a local regional carrier and I cant get CDMA ware to detect the phone. Partly because I dont have DIAG enabled. I have DUN enabled through one of the *# menus but thats as far as I've gotten. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## _dennis_

deflon said:


> I am trying to put this phone on a local regional carrier and I cant get CDMA ware to detect the phone. Partly because I dont have DIAG enabled. I have DUN enabled through one of the *# menus but thats as far as I've gotten. Anyone have an idea?


Not sure but have you looked through the activities available to the phone? From ADWLauncher click menu key, add, custom shortcut, pick activity, activities, select what you want?


----------



## lokesh1743

yup same here i have tried like everything (samsungPST,Qpst,CDMAworkshop,DFS) but no one worked i dont know if it is because the rom i am using (*ti-x stratosphere 1.3*)

is there any1 who can tell how reprogram(nam programming,etc,etc) my stratosphere to my local carrier . i want to use it 

help help


----------



## djphrost

lokesh1743 said:


> yup same here i have tried like everything (samsungPST,Qpst,CDMAworkshop,DFS) but no one worked i dont know if it is because the rom i am using (*ti-x stratosphere 1.3*)
> 
> is there any1 who can tell how reprogram(nam programming,etc,etc) my stratosphere to my local carrier . i want to use it
> 
> help help


not too sure how to do that but I hope that there is a posting here. when I am able to get my next upgrade, i will certainly keep this phone for a backup or another carrier if possible.


----------



## lokesh1743

so i have been finding how to do that for a week now from sources what i got is :-

dial *#22745927 unlock hidden menuProgramming Instructions
enter spc=000000(verizon phone default)
click hidden menu enable and then ok(it would be saved)
dial **33284 diag mode(debug menu)
enter spc
go to ETS channel (for cdma workshop only)
select usb click ok
go to Dial Up Networking 
click on and back (saved now)
**772 terminal mode (to change esn ,imei,mid ,msn, mdn etc etc)
enter spc
 i changed nam settings to the carrier i wanted and click ok 
these settings should change (coz people changed those in epic 4g and worked)
but as the phone reboots Verizon settings are back 

tried doing cdma workshop 
(u should have usb diag driver ) when i connect to port it connects but when i read every terminology i could find comes to failed (badpackets=09)
i write carriers prl to my phone its successful but when i try to put nam it does not work it says could not read phone (is this due to rom i have )


----------

